# Can I Get Red Cherry Shrimp?



## ianeberle (Aug 11, 2012)

I recently found a seller on eBay selling 14 cherry shrimp for $12 and my local pet store sells them for $5 each, so the guy on eBay is offering a much better deal. I really want to get some cherry shrimp for my tank, but I'm worried about my black angelfish, rainbow shark (he is still a little guy, like 1.5 inches), my skunk loaches, and my bumblebee catfish. My other fish are various tetras and things and I am not worried about them.

My tank is heavily planted (and I could always buy more plants) with Java ferns and other various large leaved plants. My angelfish has never been aggressive towards anything and spends most of his time staring into the corner of my tank and swimming back and forth (it's like he's autistic  ).

So what do you think - can I buy these red cherry shrimp?


----------



## fishenthusiast123 (Aug 22, 2012)

generally red cherry shrimp remain in the "behind the scenes" group. they are very docile and the only thing you have to worry about is the introduction to the tank. Some fish are territorial and you never can tell if they will coincide until they are in there. a suggestion is to get a slotted breeder tank to hang on the edge inside the tank and any fish that try to attack wont be able to get to it. eventually the other fish realize this breed in there and generally will leave it alone


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

> black angelfish, rainbow shark (he is still a little guy, like 1.5 inches), my skunk loaches, and my bumblebee catfish.


I wouldn't trust any of these fish with my shrimp. They won't last long no matter how small they are.


----------

